# @@ 7 أسطوانات تعليمية لـ icdl الرخصة الدولية لقيادة الحاسب الآلي @@



## ammar-kh (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*
الرخصه الدوليه لقيادة الحاسب الآلي
International Computer Driving License
ICDL




تمثل الرخصة الدولية لقيادة الحاسب الآلي ( Icdl ) معياراً قياسياً لمهارات استخدام الحاسب الآلي وتطبيقاته ، وتعتبر هي الشهادة الدولية الأشهر والمعترف بها في جميع أنحاء العالم وذلك بهدف إثبات قدرة حاملها على استخدام الحاسب الآلي وتطبيقاته بالمستوى المطلوب لأداء الأعمال


وينقسم المنهج الدراسي المعتمد للرخصة الدولية لقيادة الحاسب الآلي 
الى سبع وحدات أساسية 


الوحدة الأولى 
المفاهيم الأساسية لتقنية المعلومات
Information Technology


وتتطلب من الدارس معرفة المكونات الرئيسية للحاسب الآلي وفهم أساسيات تقنية المعلومات 
مثل تخزين البيانات والذاكرة والبرامج التطبيقية واستخدام شبكات الحاسب الآلي
والمعلومات والمعرفة بمصطلحات الحاسب الآلي وأمن المعلومات



الوحدة الثانية 
استخدام الحاسب الآلي ومعالجة الملفات
Windows

وتتطلب من الدارس إظهار المعرفة والعلم والعمل في استخدام المهام الأساسية للحاسب الآلي
ونظم التشغيل في إدارة الملفات وتنظيم الأدلة والحفظ والنقل والنسخ الاحتياطي


الوحدة الثالثة 
معالج النصوص
Word

وتتطلب من الدارس الإلمام والقدرة على استخدام تطبيقات معالج النصوص على 
الحاسب الآلي من تنسيق وتحرير وطباعة حتى دمج المراسلات


الوحدة الرابعة 
جداول البيانات 
Excel

وتتطلب من الدارس فهم أساسيات اللوحات الجدولية الإلكترونية وتوضيح القدرة 
على استخدام الجداول على الحاسب الآلي والمعادلات البسيطة والمخططات البيانية


الوحدة الخامسة
قواعد البيانات 
Access

وتتطلب من الدارس فهم أساسيات قواعد البيانات وإظهار القدرة على استخدام 
قواعد البيانات على الحاسب الآلي بما فيها النماذج والاستعلام والتقارير


الوحدة السادسة 
العروض التقديمية 
Power Point

وتتطلب من الدارس إظهار المقدرة اللازمة لإعداد العروض التقديمية المدعمة بالأشكال 
والصور والرسوم والصوت والأفلام على الحاسب الآلي


الوحدة السابعة 
المعلومات وتكنولوجيا الاتصالات 
Internet

وتتكون من جزئين 
الجزء الأول : يتطلب من الدارس إكمال أساسيات البحث في شبكة الإنترنت 
باستخدام متصفح للإنترنت

الجزء الثاني : يتطلب من الدارس أن يظهر القدرة على استخدام البريد الإلكتروني 
في استقبال وإرسال الرسائل وربط المستندات مع رسائل البريد الإلكتروني



تمت اضافة روابط جديدة على ميديا فاير​



صور اسطوانات ICDL








الاسطوانة الأولى
الحجم 186 ميجا 









الاسطوانة الثانية
الحجم 116 ميغا​






الاسطوانة الثالثة
الحجم 132 ميجا​






الاسطوانة الرابعة
الحجم 236 ميغا ​






الاسطوانة الخامسة
الحجم 113 ميغا​






الاسطوانة السادسة
الحجم 160 ميغا​






الاسطوانة السابعة والاخيرة
الحجم 134 ميغا





الروابط
http://adf.ly/2iEpL
http://adf.ly/2iEv4
http://adf.ly/2iEwk
http://adf.ly/2iEpQ
http://adf.ly/2iF08
http://adf.ly/2iEpS
http://adf.ly/2iF4z
http://adf.ly/2iEpU*​


----------



## العبقرية (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جارى التحميل والاطلاع جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## fathey naeem (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## ammar-kh (9 أكتوبر 2011)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور مهندس عمار 
وفقك الله.


----------

